# Do I look too big for my pony?



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I think you're a little big for the pony, but not so much so that I don't think you can't get away with it. If you are showing, you can be docked points for the imbalance, but for lessons and pleasure rides, I think you are still fine.

And I know this isn't a critique, but your stirrups could definitely drop a hole or three. =]


----------



## LinkIsAGenius (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'd only be hacking out on her maybe taking her over a few small jumps. The person who broke her is a little bit taller than me and about the same weight I think and she's been hacking and jumping on her.


----------



## horseOlantern (Sep 1, 2012)

I definitely don't think you look enormous on her. I can understand wanting to have shorter stirrups on a little girl like her because otherwise I could see how it would be hard to get your leg on her and you'd look a little bigger.


----------

